
Compromising online accounts by cracking voicemail systems - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9383-compromising_online_accounts_by_cracking_voicemail_systems
======
ohiovr
What is the best protection for this?

~~~
Rjevski
Disable voicemail. This should frankly be the default anyway - voicemail is a
relic of the past. Nowadays we have SMS or email for those who want to leave a
message.

Alternatively create your own voicemail (using Twilio or Asterisk or similar)
and change the call divert settings to divert to your custom voicemail instead
of the default one.

~~~
ohiovr
Can an attacker turn it back on thru the automation schemes discussed.
Hopefully not..

~~~
Rjevski
Doubt it but always worth trying these attacks yourself to make sure.

